# digit has duped us.



## manishksingh97 (Oct 17, 2006)

Dear Editor,
                     First of all I am very very sorry to write down this very urgent letter so late. I want to draw your attention to a very serious matter (in my case) .just refer to your April 2006 issue where in page no. 12 in upper left corner in the "By Demand" Section in Digit interactive shows You have given Autodesk 3Ds Max 8 & Ulead dvd movie factory software. As far as Ulead dvd movie factory is concerned I got that one on DVD but Autodesk 3ds max 8 was no where available either on CD or DVD . And now i didnt know it was your silly mistake or you guys duped us. But after that u guys never Published an appoplogy letter or later gave us a trial version of 3ds Max 8. And now coming Back to october 2006 issue of CD contains your software Digit archive that contains a bug or what i did not know when i started installing that i asks you are not a regietered user, after skiping that message i successfully installed the software. 
Vista transformation pack 5.5 was very good please provide more themes for that.
                                                                                                                               I think you guys will hesitate to publish my letter but as a loyal reader of digit this was my responsibility to draw your attention to that matter. Please Provide The trial Version of 3ds max 8 to upcoming issue this will be the perfect excuse to your readers. 

                                                                                                    Your greatest fan,
                                                                                                                                Manish Kumar
                                                                                                                                 C/o Anand Bihari singh.
                                                                                                                                Back Of IAS PC singh
                                                                                                                                Near lal babu market
                                                                                                                                Adarsh colony
                                                                                                                                Patna - 800023  Bihar.
                                                                                                                                e mail- manishksingh97@gmail.com


----------



## redhat (Oct 23, 2006)

One more complaint!!!!!!!!!1


Dear Editor,
		I am a regular reader of Digit. I hope you publish this letter in the next issue since I want the readers of digit to know the truth.
		I don’t know which issue but once you’ll had tested home printers, in which you awarded the “Canon Pixma IP1000” the “Digit Best Buy award”. I would like to say that it should be given the “Don’t Buy Award”. You claimed that it used 10% of the ink in 20 pages while the new cartridge did not even print 25 pages clearly! You call Canon and ask them, they say that the printer uses 10% of the ink for 20 pages but that is when only 4% of the page is printed! You never said that. Also do you just write down all that the company says, even without testing? Because had you tested the printers yourself, you wouldn’t have reached the above conclusion. At the company they say that this is written in the manual, but the customer gets the manual only after he purchases the product. That means Canon keeps it customers in the dark before they buy their products! Also there is no after-sales service by Canon. I would like you to disqualify Canon for misguiding its customers on purpose. Hope you respond to my letter and make the necessary amendments and also save your readers from being cheated by such companies in the future!

Thank You,
Dar**** N. Shah


----------



## coolendra (Oct 23, 2006)

Guys.... why post ur problems here.....

snd ur complaints to help@jasubhai.com .....


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 23, 2006)

^^^ True..!!

@redhat: maybe you are trying to generalise things based on just a single bad piece whch you unfortunately ended up with..!! I have a Canon pixma 1000 and it works quite good..!!


----------

